# Halloween Groups



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck with that, I did the exact same thing on CL too for the same reason and 2 people inquired but they kept asking how many people were in it, I guess if they were really interested, it shouldn't matter how many are in it. Needless to say it hasn't gotten off the ground so I'm just trucking along solo. Hope you have better luck than me and keep us posted if you do get members.


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

If craigslist doesn't work, you might want to try a Facebook page or group to get the word out. I don't have a solid Halloween group, but I have managed to make both a Paranormal group (with many of them loving Halloween) and an anime group for my local area on there.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Or you can try Meetup.com.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can also see what these guys have found out in their area....http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/upstate-new-york-yard-haunters.html


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

You might also try Garage of Evil's groups page. It's been pretty successful for us with over 70 members now - http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/groups


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!


----------

